# Adding circuits to flush mount panel in garage



## Coach529 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a couple projects in the next month where the customer wants to add garage circuits to a flush mounted panel.

Both are OK with surface mounted pipe.

I was thinking a hole in the drywall, fish some flex to the panel and mount a 4 square over the hole.

Any better suggestions?

Thanks!!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Coach529 said:


> I was thinking a hole in the drywall, fish some flex to the panel and mount a 4 square over the hole.


You could put in a deep old work box then put an extension on that and land the pipe on the extension.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Figure on the top being crammed with Romex -- as it is.

Since I don't know your craft skill nor your tools status, it's hard to comment.

1) Open the dead front and inspect to see if any top-side KOs are yet unused.

2) Is the cavity insulated// crammed ?

3) Is drywall beauty a big issue ?

If not, just open that puppy up and do your thing. Set a j-box up high... wherever.

Study up on Flap Cuts.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

It sounds like you are adding circuits for the garage. Is the panel in the garage? Are you going out the top of bottom of the panel? Is the wall the panel is in insulated or not? 

There are a lot of conditions to consider, but your way should work just fine.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There's no reason you couldn't put the box under the panel, come down the wall so your straps go in the stud, and bend a 90 to go into the side of the extension... 

So easiest way possible, holes in the straps on the stud on the right, box on the stud on the left below the panel at receptacle level, you should be able to screw it into the stud so it's sturdier than an old work box.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I put the box wherever is convenient above or below the panel, then run romex in the wall from the panel to the box. Use romex connectors that are made to go in from the inside such as the Raco "Insider".


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I try to put an access hole above the panel and drill the top plate or use the existing holes. 
I see no reason to put pipe there.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Example.

Click:


----------



## Coach529 (Sep 20, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> I try to put an access hole above the panel and drill the top plate or use the existing holes.
> I see no reason to put pipe there.


Both customers asked for conduit to aid in future expansion.


----------



## Coach529 (Sep 20, 2016)

hardworkingstiff said:


> It sounds like you are adding circuits for the garage. Is the panel in the garage? Are you going out the top of bottom of the panel? Is the wall the panel is in insulated or not?
> 
> There are a lot of conditions to consider, but your way should work just fine.


Adding circuits in the garage, panels are both in the garage.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Coach529 said:


> Both customers asked for conduit to aid in future expansion.


Right so I would run a couple smurf tubes as spares into the attic. or use a plumbing access hole. But that is just me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Many times in this situation I've run a 1" conduit to a pull box above or below the panel that leaves plenty of space to add circuitry afterwards.







A small sheetrock repair has never scared me yet.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I put the box wherever is convenient above or below the panel, then run romex in the wall from the panel to the box. Use romex connectors that are made to go in from the inside such as the Raco "Insider".


Just ordered another case of these lil miracles.


----------



## shocksystems (Apr 25, 2009)

Majewski said:


> Just ordered another case of these lil miracles.


How do they compare to the Tommy two way connectors by rack-a-tier?

Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

shocksystems said:


> How do they compare to the Tommy two way connectors by rack-a-tier?
> 
> Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk












They take up less room inside the box than TT-500s and they are like 1/2 the price.


----------



## shocksystems (Apr 25, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They take up less room inside the box than TT-500s and they are like 1/2 the price.


Cool!

Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

They actually come with some pancake boxes and other small boxes because they take up less room inside than a normal button connector or 2-screw romex connector.


----------

